# RAM Frage



## Danielku15 (14. August 2004)

Hallo.

Ich kenne mich mit RAM nicht so gut aus und wollte fragen ob diese RAM Link  mit diesem Motherboard Link funktionieren.
Ich wäre euch um eine Antwort dankbar.

gruß daniel


----------



## JoKne (15. August 2004)

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verguckt/verlesen habe ist das Board nur für DDR Ram und bei Ebay wird SDRam verkauft. Die SDRams werden nicht in die DDR Slots passen. Ist schon spät, müsste mich aber sehr vertan haben ;-).


----------



## Iwein (15. August 2004)

Stimmt das sind sdrams. Also für dieses Board sind die Rams sowieso nicht geeignet, aber ich würde dir generell von denen abraten. Kauf dir lieber ddr-rams die sind viel schneller und wenn du nicht so vielé brachst dann auch erschwinglich.


----------



## Danielku15 (15. August 2004)

Danke für die Antwort.

gruß daniel


----------



## Radhad (15. August 2004)

Neue DDR-Rams sind auch günstiger als die SD-RAM's, weil die Nachfrage so gut wie im Keller ist!


MfG Radhad

PS: das Mainboard unterstützt nur SD-DDR RAMS mit "333" MHz, bzw. PC 2700. Achte beim Kauf darauf!


----------

